# Where to buy Starry Night Pleco?



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

I've wanted one or two Starry Night Plecos for several months, but the LFS can't seem to get them. Also, the big online live fish vendor has it listed but out of stock for months. Can anyone refer me to a place where I can purchase these fish?


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

L183 right? Yeah they can be hard to find. I've only seen them twice over the past 10 years. One of the best pleco breeders in the world is in my area. He's breed more species of pleco's then anyone on the planet. He had some a while back. Get in touch with this place if anyone can get them it's him. He has zebra plecos also. Heres a link to his contact information.

http://local.yahoo.com/info-27490355-fa ... ns-livonia


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

They turn up on aquabid occasionally too. Have you tried the pleco forums?


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

No, I haven't. Tried pleco forums or aquabid. Wasn't familiar.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Check out plecoworld.org bristlenoseworld.com and/or plecoplanet.com along with aquabid.com


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

I looked at all those places. So far Fantastic Fins in MI looks promising. Thanks all.


----------

